# Throwdown Low Country Boil



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2021)

Low Country Boil that was made for the October 2021 Throwdown.

Started with some fresh cream







Whipped up in the  Kitchen Aid Mixer on speed 7 for about 20 minutes (photo is part way through)







When the solids separate from the whey , the whey is put in a cheese cloth and dipped into cold water to remove the excess whey. The solids are then added back to the mixer with 5 teaspoons of minced garlic, and a blend of Smoked Paprika, Cayenne, Black Pepper, Kosher Salt, Granulated Garlic and Parsley.







Once all mixed, it's formed into a log or butter stick shape and wrapped in plastic wrap and put in the freezer to set.








A large pot of water was brought to a boil and the seasoning blend added to the pot.








Because I was using tri colored baby potatoes (red, yellow and blue) I added eggs to the pot as the water was coming to a boil, then the potatoes which take about 15 minutes.  The lobster was added with about 10 minutes to go along with the corn and crab legs. At 5 minutes left the crawfish (already cooked) and the sliced  Smoked Chicken and Smoked Andouille sausages were added. The shrimp were added (EZ Peel because the shells hold the flavors in) were added in the last 3 minutes.







Here's the plate, with the previously made butter, melted and poured over everything and garnished with some fresh parsley (really only for color) Lemons and Limes were added for a bright note.  Yes, this photo doesn't have the Ghost Tag added as I took multiples HAHA!







Thank you for looking and for all those that voted!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 19, 2021)

That looks soooo good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 19, 2021)

Posting this now ? Lunchtime ? Really ?
Thanks Charlie lol
Looks sooo good !


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2021)

hooked on smoke said:


> That looks soooo good! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Posting this now ? Lunchtime ? Really ?
> Thanks Charlie lol
> Looks sooo good !



Thank you! 

Timing is everything!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks great Charlie. That dish would be welcome at any dinner table(especially mine). 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great Charlie. That dish would be welcome at any dinner table(especially mine).
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank you!  A lot of people are afraid of seafood so it's good to see others who appreciate it!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks good Charlie . Nice work .


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 19, 2021)

That is a stunning meal KC. Absolutely beautiful. Make no mistake about it, that one caught my eye immediately when I saw it. That'a just my kinda plate right there. Very well done sir.

Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2021)

That was a great looking platter of good eats!... JJ


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good Charlie . Nice work .



Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> That is a stunning meal KC. Absolutely beautiful. Make no mistake about it, that one caught my eye immediately when I saw it. That'a just my kinda plate right there. Very well done sir.
> 
> Robert



 Thank you ! Eye catching was the plan! Taste matches!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> That was a great looking platter of good eats!... JJ



Thank you!


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 19, 2021)

I would tear into that in a heartbeat! Well done!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2021)

GATOR240 said:


> I would tear into that in a heartbeat! Well done!



Thank you! It was a challenge but I made it through! Haha


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2021)

Looks Outstanding, Charlie!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Outstanding, Charlie!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thank you Bear!


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2021)

Charlie That is a meal I could eat any time 
Richie


----------



## sandyut (Nov 20, 2021)

man that looks great!  never seen the Zatarans sausage here...freakin Utah.


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2021)

tropics said:


> Charlie That is a meal I could eat any time
> Richie



Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2021)

sandyut said:


> man that looks great!  never seen the Zatarans sausage here...freakin Utah.



Thank you!

The sausages have been around here for a few  months. I rather enjoy them and they were a no brainer for this dish! Hopefully they'll make it over your way soon!


----------

